# Ireland's best branded food product?



## Caveat (21 Apr 2010)

I'm thinking Guinness would feature highly and Tayto too but I just don't like them.

For me there is only one; Ballymaloe Country Relish. 

This stuff is almost perfect and we are never without it. It's amazing - not too cheap mind you but well worth it. Advise anyone who hasn't tasted it to do so immediately.

Harrods stock it in their luxury condiments (or something similarly named) section by the way - not that Harrods are the gospel in anything but it gives you an idea of the reputation.

(No connection to Ballymaloe BTW)


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Apr 2010)

You don't like Guinness or Tayto? Thats just wrong Cav.


----------



## gillarosa (21 Apr 2010)

elefantfresh said:


> You don't like Guinness or Tayto? Thats just wrong Cav.


 
I agree, or even better Guinness and Tayto!
One that is not a huge name at the moment, but which I really like is Glenisk, lovely yogurt and organic milk


----------



## DerKaiser (21 Apr 2010)

Drinks: Bailey's, Jameson, Bulmers/Magners,Barry's tea
Food: Brennan's bread, Jacob's biscuits


----------



## Mpsox (21 Apr 2010)

DerKaiser said:


> Drinks: Bailey's, Jameson, Bulmers/Magners,Barry's tea
> Food: Brennan's bread, Jacob's biscuits


 
Aren't Jacobs biscuits made in Germany or somewhere since their Tallaght factory closed?
Brennans is ok but plenty of local bakers do much better bread, Crottys in Carlow for example

Personally, and based on my time when I lived in London and remembering what I missed the most
Barrys tea
Taytos
Cidona/Club Orange
Jameson
Murphy's

That covered all the main food groups when I was in my 20s


----------



## Towger (21 Apr 2010)

Kerrygold Butter


----------



## Caveat (21 Apr 2010)

Oh yeah +1 to Kerrygold & Glenisk.

As for Guinness - nothing against it but an acquired taste it is said - maybe I haven't acquired it yet  

Tayto I just think are poor quality - green bits, black bits occasionally over or underflavoured etc.

No Ballymaloe fans yet then?


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Apr 2010)

Does Big Mac special sauce count?


----------



## Purple (21 Apr 2010)

Mpsox said:


> Aren't Jacobs biscuits made in Germany or somewhere since their Tallaght factory closed?
> Brennans is ok but plenty of local bakers do much better bread, Crottys in Carlow for example
> 
> Personally, and based on my time when I lived in London and remembering what I missed the most
> ...



Barrys tea and Murphy's... you're not a Dub so.


----------



## Purple (21 Apr 2010)

Caveat said:


> Oh yeah +1 to Kerrygold & Glenisk.
> 
> As for Guinness - nothing against it but an acquired taste it is said - maybe I haven't acquired it yet
> 
> ...



I love Ballymaloe relish. 
I'm a Guinness fan but Guinness is an English drink (a good example of early foreign direct investment though).


----------



## GarBow (21 Apr 2010)

Chef Ketchup. Nothing quite like it.


----------



## Caveat (21 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> I'm a Guinness fan but Guinness is an English drink (a good example of early foreign direct investment though).


 
Really? How do you mean - in a straightforward historical way or in a technical way?

I know Guinness (Diageo) isn't Irish now but are you saying it never really was?


----------



## RonanC (21 Apr 2010)

Guinness is Irish, but porter was an english drink


----------



## Purple (21 Apr 2010)

Caveat said:


> Really? How do you mean - in a straightforward historical way or in a technical way?
> 
> I know Guinness (Diageo) isn't Irish now but are you saying it never really was?




I am open to correction but wasn't the second Guinness Brewery (the one in Dublin) financed by London financiers, the first being financed by an inheritance from a bishop?
Guinness HQ is in London (they moved the minute we got independence).


----------



## doubledeb (21 Apr 2010)

GarBow said:


> Chef Ketchup. Nothing quite like it.


 
Oh god no it has to be Heinz ketchup and beans.


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Apr 2010)

Batchlors beans are way better! Beany and Barney!


----------



## RonanC (21 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> I am open to correction but wasn't the second Guinness Brewery (the one in Dublin) financed by London financiers, the first being financed by an inheritance from a bishop?
> Guinness HQ is in London (they moved the minute we got independence).


 
They moved to London due to restrictive trade laws enacted in 1932


----------



## mathepac (21 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> ... Guinness is an English drink (a good example of early foreign direct investment though).


The Guinness name (McGuinness / McGennis / MacEnnis / Magennis / MacCartan, etc.) and the original brewry are Irish through and through, although the style of beer (porter / stout porter / stout) is English in origin. The only other early English connection is the Ponsonby family who employed Arthur's father as a brew-master in Co. Kildare.

The original capital used to start the Guinness business was left to Arthur by his late employer, a Tipperary clergyman. Like all good entrepreneurs Arthur used his father's expertise, his inheritance and the Ponsonby connections to secure a brewing premises in Co. Kildare initially before moving to St. James's Gate 4 years later in 1759.


----------



## Purple (21 Apr 2010)

RonanC said:


> They moved to London due to restrictive trade laws enacted in 1932



That was a while ago, no sign of them moving back.


----------



## RonanC (21 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> That was a while ago, no sign of them moving back.


Thats true, but Guinness is owned by Diagio and is listed on the English Stock Exchange, Diagio is massive as we all know. But, Guinness closed their London breweries and moved all production for Ireland and UK back to James' Gate


----------



## thedaras (21 Apr 2010)

Thank god they did!!


----------



## JJ1982 (21 Apr 2010)

Dubliner cheese is a good strong brand now and of coure teh original Cadburys, or is Cadburys Irish?


----------



## mathepac (21 Apr 2010)

JJ1982 said:


> ... or is Cadburys Irish?


No, English through and through (like HB Ice Cream and a few more) until Kraft bought them this year.


----------



## GarBow (21 Apr 2010)

Though Irish made Cadbury's chocolate is far nicer than others imo.


----------



## Towger (21 Apr 2010)

GarBow said:


> Though Irish made Cadbury's chocolate is far nicer than others imo.


 
That is because it does not have water... from a leaking Jacks pipe mixed in.


----------



## thedaras (21 Apr 2010)

JJ1982 said:


> I love ballymaloe relish, yum yum, its unreal stuff. Around the time of the Tim Allen scandel I used to get a lot of dirty looks from cashiers and deli workers when i was buying relish or ordering a relish sandwich.
> 
> Dubliner cheese is a good strong brand now and of coure teh original Cadburys, or is Cadburys Irish?



Just a personal thing ,but I wouldn't touch anything that is associated with Ballymaloe ever again,after the scandal.


----------



## thedaras (21 Apr 2010)

On a brighter note, I adore,(only when its on special offer,which it has been for a while now) Fairly nuts by Ben and Jerry,yum.Hence the new reeboks!!


----------



## RonanC (21 Apr 2010)

thedaras said:


> On a brighter note, I adore,(only when its on special offer,which it has been for a while now) Fairly nuts by Ben and Jerry,yum.Hence the new reeboks!!


 
Neither of which are Irish  tut tut


----------



## Firefly (21 Apr 2010)

Caveat said:


> I'm thinking Guinness would feature highly


 
Earth calling Lex, earth calling Lex


----------



## ajapale (21 Apr 2010)

Stick to discussion of Irish Food Brands.

OT discussion concerning named individuals have been deleted.


----------



## Mpsox (22 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> Barrys tea and Murphy's... you're not a Dub so.


 
no thank God, and like all Cork people I am not proud of being from Cork, just relieved 

Of course I should have added Tanora to the list as well. Not mad on Beamish though, too watery. Have a bottle of Midleton Irish Rare at home that I bought 10 years ago at duty free when I came back from London. Tasty on special occassions.


----------



## zztop (22 Apr 2010)

Ballygowan Sparkling anyone...


----------



## Firefly (22 Apr 2010)

In these recessionary times, Flahavan's Porridge must feature. Made with full-fat milk and big dollop of real honey & Bob's your uncle


----------



## Mpsox (22 Apr 2010)

Firefly said:


> In these recessionary times, Flahavan's Porridge must feature. Made with full-fat milk and big dollop of real honey & Bob's your uncle


 
throw some blueberries in rather then honey, scrummy


----------



## elefantfresh (22 Apr 2010)

Are Jammy Dodgers Irish?


----------



## RonanC (22 Apr 2010)

elefantfresh said:


> Are Jammy Dodgers Irish?


 
Nope but who cares, they are lovely


----------



## z104 (26 Apr 2010)

I remember going to England as a kid and asking the bar woman for a pack of Taytos. She looked at me as if I had 2 heads. I thought that she was a bit thick as everybody knows what Taytos are..

I only copped on later that they didn't have Taytos in England..It felt weird asking for crisps so I have to say Tayto is Irelands best known brand.


----------



## haminka1 (26 Apr 2010)

kerrygold butter is fantastic and nothing beats salt and vinegar taytos!
guinness is irish legend and the whole world knows it - and they have fantastic ads and commercials


----------



## Chocks away (26 Apr 2010)

Athea black/white puddings. Cooked with pork steak and eaten with homemade soda bread. A world beater.


----------



## csirl (27 Apr 2010)

Niallers said:


> I remember going to England as a kid and asking the bar woman for a pack of Taytos. She looked at me as if I had 2 heads. I thought that she was a bit thick as everybody knows what Taytos are..
> 
> I only copped on later that they didn't have Taytos in England..It felt weird asking for crisps so I have to say Tayto is Irelands best known brand.


 
TK Red Lemonade - also totally unknown in England.


----------



## haminka1 (27 Apr 2010)

thedaras said:


> On a brighter note, I adore,(only when its on special offer,which it has been for a while now) Fairly nuts by Ben and Jerry,yum.Hence the new reeboks!!



join the club - no matter what, this ice-cream is a  creation of a genius! looooooove it!


----------



## Purple (27 Apr 2010)

Chocks away said:


> Athea black/white puddings. Cooked with pork steak and eaten with homemade soda bread. A world beater.



My favourite breakfast is Clonakilty Black pudding cut into wedges and grilled 'till crispy on a salad of rocket leaves, lightly toasted pine nuts and cherry tomatoes with croutons and a poached egg, topped off with a little olive oil and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## elefantfresh (27 Apr 2010)

Jeepers Purple! Thats a long way from the breakfast roll!


----------



## Caveat (27 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> My favourite breakfast is Clonakilty Black pudding cut into wedges and grilled 'till crispy on a salad of rocket leaves, lightly toasted pine nuts and cherry tomatoes with croutons and a poached egg, topped off with a little olive oil and balsamic vinegar.


 
Known in some circles I'm sure as "The full gay"


----------



## Purple (27 Apr 2010)

Caveat said:


> Known in some circles I'm sure as "The full gay"



Lol 

I'm in touch with my girlie side.


----------



## ACA (27 Apr 2010)

Erin packet soup.....mmmm


----------

